# Clinton Anderson!??!



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I've decided to go a different way w/ training and use some of CA's methods. 

My mom wants some results before she goes out and buys me the DVDs soooo I really want to start some of his "games" or what not. 

Does anyone know them?! 

Or anything else..videos??? 

Hope to hear from someone you asap  .. or at least before tuesday!


----------



## doniakay (Oct 21, 2008)

i dont have anything for you...but i have been recording some of his shows and hope to start using some of his techniques as well. its hard this time of year for me wet, cold, and will be lots of snow soon.

good luck


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

he is definitely worth looking into. he has some methods that some people would call harsh but others wouldnt. like with parelli, and others though its hard to get much information on such methods unless you buy a dvd or something.

i do know that vidaloco bought some of his dvd's a while ago so she might be good to ask


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I use his methods, but to try to describe how to do them on a forum would not no them justice. It's worth getting the DVDs. You can only understand it through him. Having said that, there are a lot of videos on Youtube if you are trying to convince mom you need it!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

One thing I adore about CA is his clarity. His program is fairly easy to follow, and it does work. I am a picker and a chooser, but nonetheless I am a follower. 

The No Worries Club, for me, was a total waste of money, as I am not getting what I feel I should be out of it, though the friends I have met through the club are well worth the money for me. For those that stick with the program and follow it more than I do, it is a good buy. I wouldn't start out with that, though.

For the DVDs, if you haven't already bought them, I would suggest getting the Gaining Respect and Control on the Ground, and also the Riding With Confidence DVDs first. I think any avid CA person will tell you to start with those.

Good luck!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone I know theres like 8? games in teh gaining repect and control on ground series 1 .. and i was hopeing someone could maybe explain them to me So i can start some of it before buying the DVD's 

I've tried parelli and it was the worst. EH.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

there are a bunch of great vids on youtube  i just had a look. show your mum them


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I've seen those video but i mean that doesnt really help me w/ the ground work ect.

has ANYONE on this forum used his methods..... that will post lol


----------



## Lar's Buddy (Jul 22, 2008)

I have his set and also have taped his shows. I love his methods and for me they work. What kinds of questions do you have? I will try to answer them for you and your mom.


----------



## Just Another Barn Bum (May 2, 2008)

Every month in Horse & Rider magazine there are articles by Anderson. I think you can pick these up on the shelf.


----------



## tsf (Nov 13, 2008)

I think he's a little to rough now. He started out several years ago alot better. I learned the 7 games from parelli and I use variations of these throught breaking our horses. If you have RFD TV I would just watch lots of those programs. Watch ALL the different Natral horsesmanship trainers. Learn all the different methods. One method may not work for every single horse. I use a variation of what I learn from these programs. I was a big Parelli supportor, however as time passes he's getting a little to commercialized. He was much better back in the day. Good luck. These practices can really work.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Just Another Barn Bum said:


> Every month in Horse & Rider magazine there are articles by Anderson. I think you can pick these up on the shelf.


 
I was going to suggest this as well. Every month they have articles! And they are very useful items that most people will need to deal with. The articles are written with great clarity and usually a LOT of pictures. Both of the right way and the wrong way.

Check out E-bay for discounted or previously viewed DVD's.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

LadyDreamer said:


> I would suggest getting the Gaining Respect and Control on the Ground.


That's what I got too. Found them helpful and easy to follow. I wouldn't recommend Problem Solving on Ground & Under Saddle. Same methods are giving in Gaining Respect and Control MUCH better.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  RFD TV??? What channel is that on I might just have it. I noticed he is just a bit to rough but I think I might use it methods a little bit softer but not so soft she will just blow me off because I need to get into the Alpa horse position and get her respect for me back.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

When you get right down to it Clinton's ground work is the same as Parelli's 7 Games, he's just put his own little spin on it and he's more aggressive, too aggressive if you ask me. Clinton was a Parelli student before he went out on his own.

But anyway I would try looking on Ebay, sometimes you can get some good deals on there.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Spirithorse, I am amazed! He was a student of Pat Parelli? I've been looking around and can't find that info. Where did you find it? They have such different techniques! Although I might be able to see a little Pat in Clinton! hehe!

HorsesareForever, the reason you are not getting techniques posted is becasue it would take one FOREVER to post how to do one little exercise. I have his book and it takes 6 pages to describe how to do one exercise!! Like we've mentioned before, look on youtube under Clinton Anderson Techniques. That can give you are visualization of how to do it! There is no way anyone could type on a forum HOW to accomplish one of his techniques. It's much easier to visualize it with video!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I was taking a clinic with a Parelli instructor, one who has been with Pat since the beginning, and we were talking about the differences and similarities b/w different clinicians and she told me that Clinton was indeed a student of Parelli's, and in fact was a Level 3 student.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I could see that! All of the "Natural horsemen" have the same theory in general, but like you (or somebody) said, they ad their own flare to it! Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

You're welcome. I happen to like Parelli's "flare" better than Clinton's "flare.":lol: But that's not the point of this topic, so I'll shut up now lol.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks everyone ya i figured it would take forever to explain them! Yea CA was a student of Pat ive heard that a lot of time. I know CA is a little agressive but I've tried parelli and some of monty and AND none of it really worked we had a lot of down falls. So now its time to try CA but Im gonna have to tweak them a but cause Chance is pretty sensative.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

To be honest, I use a combination of training techniques. Alittle bit of PAt, a little of Clinton, Josh Lyons, Monty, even some Dennis Reid thrown in there! Find what works for you and Chance. You've done a good job with her so far, and you know her very well...both what works and doesn't work! Let your imagination go wild with it. It'll be a lot more fun for you and your horse! Good luck!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

okay so ive been doing a bit of research over the last couple of days  ive started using some of clintons techniques on the ground with my new mare. ive been very impressed so far. its been some time since ive used anything of his. in one day i got her from being a very typical thoroughbred to lead to a horse leading by my shoulder and stopping dead as soon as i did rather than continuing on until i pull her to a stop lol she has also started to back up when i walk backwards. thats just in a couple of days. i can only imagine what you and your horse could learn with more extensive resources. 

but as ahearn said, use what works for you. i use little bits of everything combined with my own knowledge and mould something to suit the horse. every horse is different and responds to different things. it may take some time to find what works for you


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Jazzy thats awesome! I cant wait to get started  I Hope I can chance my pushy mare around


----------



## tsf (Nov 13, 2008)

The channel for RFD TV depends on what cable/Satalite provider you have. Here is their website RFD-TV - Rural America's Most Important Network I have Direct TV and it's channel 379.

I'm a big Parelli 7 games fan myself. The old videos, but they are hard to come by. I have bought his training series once, but to be honest I got bored with it and sold it. It was just to long and to much of his wife teaching. I really like Parelli, although I did like him better in his earlier years before he got "big". Clinton Anderson has pretty much the same techniques, but I really feel he is just a little to rough. It really depends on your horse. I find it really valuable to watch all the different clinicians and use what works best for the horse your working with. Natural Horsemenship is alot about reading your horses body language. You may have to try many different ways before you get your desired result. But it does help with getting your horse to respect you.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmm ill check it out. I guess were opposite I feel the same way about parelli that you feel about CA.. boring. CA is a litte rough which why im going to tweak them a bit to make them work.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ thats a good idea. for example when teaching my mare to stop dead when i stop i did back her up when she didnt stop straight away but i didnt back her up for so long and as fast as CA does it. a few steps backwards was all she needed. thats what i mean be doing things that work for you. with jarred for example you have to get in his face and get tough for him to listen to you but my mare is willing enough to listen that you can get just as good results by being gentle and 'lowering' each exercise

ill try and get some video tonight of us doing our thing


----------



## CallieMae (Oct 28, 2008)

I also tweak CA's training techniques a bit. He too, for me is too rough with the horses (ex: he hit a mare in the face numerous times), so I take some of what he says and applies it, but leave out the 'bad' things. It seems to help a good bit!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Spirithorse said:


> When you get right down to it Clinton's ground work is the same as Parelli's 7 Games, he's just put his own little spin on it and he's more aggressive, too aggressive if you ask me. Clinton was a Parelli student before he went out on his own.


You don't have to be agressive. Just notice all the horses he works with are QH, which, (no offense meant to anyone) I have noticed, seem to be a bit duller and lazy. Something he said himself was "be as gentle as possible but as firm (not agressive) as necessary." There is a difference, I think, between agression and firmness. Aggression: I believe this means showing your horse who's boss the wrong way. Firmness: Letting your horse know that you want them to do something and you won't back off the uncomfortable pressure until they give in.

I think CA is a good way to go... Good luck!!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont know any of them but I know he does a good job.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

HAF, i found a fat book of his in Border's (the book store) that had alot, if not all, of his exercises in it, both on the ground and under saddle. It is excellent! It gives you very clear steps on what do do and includes a list of potential mistakes that the horse or handler can make as well as LOTS of pictures.
Having read the book i don't think his methods are aggressive at all! With all his cues he starts off small to give the horse a chance to respond lightly and then builds up to a stronger demand if the horse is stubborn or ignores you. I think that there was only one instance in the book where he actually advocated the hitting of a horse, and that was when the horse went to bite or kick, i can't remember which, and I agree. Horses are big animals and if allowed to get away with that sort of agressive behaviour they can get dangerous! Now he did not say you should beat the living daylights out of your horse, just give him a sharp smack, then resume what you were doing. It's not abuse, they're smart, they *know* why they were smacked.
In some of his other exercises he will tap the horse with the handy/carrot -stick, not to hurt them, but it's annoying and they eventually move away.
To sum it up I very much like CA's methods, he is straight-forward and easy to understand, his methods are firm but not harsh and in my opinion he's better than Parelli, but that said, different methods work for different people and different horses. But I would deffinately give him a shot! Good luck!
Sorry for the long post!!!


----------



## Kristen Schall (Feb 2, 2009)

Look on ebay for discounted dvd sets


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I LOVE CLINTON! Yea I think everyone has already said this but yea it depends on the horse. I use a little bit of everybody but CA in my opinion has the best methods. I have a really dominant QH and he needs a firm hand but I also used his methods on another very respesctful more high strung appendix and they worked great. I watch all his shows and I love how he explains things. Anyone could follow his methods even little kids. When I help out my 4h kids I often use his methods because even lil 8 year olds can understand it and timing is usually so hard for them.


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

I watch his show on RFD TV, and have used some of his methods, they work. It is hard to put it in writing though, you realy have to seeit or like mentioned above pick up the magazine "Horse and Rider" he has pics in there that describe what he's doing. But for on of us to explain it- would not work.


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

CA tends to be a lot more down to earth it seems to me than Parelli or Monty Roberts. I like that his method involves working quickly and efficiently to get the job done. He doesn't let a whole lot of time pass while working through a problem. He is usually able to overcome the worst of it in a few fast paced, energetic sessions. I have heard a lot of people complain that you can only get his results if you tire the horse out first, but frankly that is kind of true. What he says, that most horses are overfed and under worked, is true. Many issues come from too much energy and being bored.

His methods stem from a basic philosophyperant conditioning. Making the right thing easy and the wrong thing difficult.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It really doesn't matter who's church you go to. If it doesn't work for you, chances are you're not doing it right or you don't understand why you should be doing it. I don't really care for Parreli but I wouldn't bet against him in solving any problem with a horse. The same goes for any of the big clinicians. If you only understand the mechanics of the exercise without knowing the philisophy then you will come to a point when it won't "work" for you.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> It really doesn't matter who's church you go to. If it doesn't work for you, chances are you're not doing it right or you don't understand why you should be doing it. I don't really care for Parreli but I wouldn't bet against him in solving any problem with a horse. The same goes for any of the big clinicians. If you only understand the mechanics of the exercise without knowing the philisophy then you will come to a point when it won't "work" for you.


I agree ^^

I go to as many churches, shows, clinics, seminars, talks, events (well you get the point) as I can. You can learn from anyone and everyone. Take the 'good' and what works for you and leave the 'bad' and whatever doesn't!

Also, nothing works unless you devote yourself to working with your horse. You wont get results just from watching a dvd or tv show (hence why doctors go to med school and don't just watch dvds all day)... and I mean 5 to 7 days a week of really working hard, riding, and honestly trying... and a personal instructor goes a long way too!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

ahearn said:


> Spirithorse, I am amazed! He was a student of Pat Parelli? I've been looking around and can't find that info. Where did you find it? They have such different techniques! Although I might be able to see a little Pat in Clinton! hehe!
> 
> HorsesareForever, the reason you are not getting techniques posted is becasue it would take one FOREVER to post how to do one little exercise. I have his book and it takes 6 pages to describe how to do one exercise!! Like we've mentioned before, look on youtube under Clinton Anderson Techniques. That can give you are visualization of how to do it! There is no way anyone could type on a forum HOW to accomplish one of his techniques. It's much easier to visualize it with video!


He wasn't a student of Pats... He followed Ian Francis and someone else and then started training after that... I am a No worries club member and I love his methods... I don't really think he is too rough and you don't have to be as rough as possible either.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

he was a student of pats for awhile though. but he chose to go his separate way


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

I heart the YouTube clip: "Clinton Anderson and Mindy". The way those two worked together was flawless and breath-taking. It's really remarkable what two species can accomplish together 

If you haven't already seen it.. it's super impressive.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

I have gone to two clinics of his and One was with Mindy and the other was with Diez... He has amazing results with all of his horses!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there HAF,
I sent you a PM. 
I really like CA's methods and have used them with many horses. Not that I am stuck completely with him, but I do use his stuff.
I have many of his DVD sets and have attended a few of his clinics.
I have some of his dvd's I am selling.
Hope things work out for you.
Halfpass


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

I don't think he is a former student of Pat's, but I could be wrong. I can understand how that would be easy to think, they do a lot of the same kind of methods even and use the same tools even if they call them different things. 

Funny story: I used to board at an all natural horsemanship barn and the owner was a big Parelli only subscriber. I brought in a halter, lead, and "carrot stick" that I had gotten on ebay at a discount compared to the parelli stuff, and it was purple. She looked at it and even though it was almost the exact same she said,"but it's not Parelli". The horse doesn't know, so what does it matter. The horse will respond to any carrot stick, even if it isn't orange, and jump any barrel, even if it isn't cow spotted.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I personally like all that I have seen of CA so far. I especially enjoyed his desensitizing techniques for my spooky horse. He also gives very good demonstrations about how horses learn from the release of the pressure, not the pressure itself. While I have read that many times, it really sunk in watching him.

Kind of off topic question: Have you decided to keep Chance? Are you still getting the prospective horse you posted? I'm just curious. Sorry if you posted about these things already.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Oh, sorry, I just found Novas training thread 


> thanks everyone ya i figured it would take forever to explain them! Yea CA was a student of Pat ive heard that a lot of time. I know CA is a little agressive but I've tried parelli and some of monty and AND none of it really worked we had a lot of down falls. *So now its time to try CA but Im gonna have to tweak them a but cause Chance is pretty sensative.*​





​I was confused by the above bolded. Just a typo I suppose. Anyway, good luck with your new horse!


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Try GiddyUpFlix.com: Horse DVD Rentals | Horse Training Dvd | Horse Dvds | Rent Horse Videos It works like Netflix and you can get lots and lots of horse training dvds


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i think aggression is the wrong word, that means intent to do harm. assertive is more accurate.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

LOVE him. Spent a fortune on one of his DVD sets on ground work, but it was well worth it. He really gets you thinking like a horse and uses great explinations with analogies that anyone can understand. One thing worth pointing out, is that in his DVD's, he teaches you using a fairly cooperative horse. But, then brings in an uncooperative horse and shows you how to handle it. He keeps things realistic.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Like several of the previous posters, I try to take it all in and decide what will work best for me and my horses. A couple of things that really impress me about Clinton Anderson are:
1. He methods are easy to understand and implement.
2. In many of his RFD shows and videos, he uses untrained horses so you can see some of the obstacles and reactions that are common. 

Anyway, I would definitely recommend watching his videos or attending one of his clinics. Use what you think is appropriate and disregard the rest.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

This thread is over a year old, started on 11-16-2008.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

:lol: well no wonder she was still talking about chance


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

its obviously still a topic that can use discussing tho =] [not the chance thing, CA]


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Lets not kill the topic! It's so interesting!

My mom mailed me the CA Fundamental DVD series which I'm working through with my boy. It's nice to have all the ground work to do while I can't ride him.

I really like CA. He's very straight forward and "common sense" oriented. I don't understand the perception that people get that he's "harsh" or "rough" or anything even close to that.

His whole principle is "as easy as possible, as firm as necessary" and I have not once seen him advocate being harsh, scaring horses or being aggressive and "barbaric" in fact he often reminds viewers to NOT be a "barbarian" and get after the horse to beat them into submission.


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Deerly said:


> Lets not kill the topic! It's so interesting!


I totally agree. I am new to this whole forum thing, and I was interested in reopening the discussion on CA because I have been watching him a lot recently on RFDTV (my cable provider just added it ). Sorry if I went against good forum etiquitte. Just curious to see what people thought of him. It seems mostly positive. More positive than Parelli, which I find interesting. While I do still like Parelli, I now prefer CA and it seems like he has a better reputation.


----------



## rtdonell (Apr 17, 2010)

Deerly said:


> I don't understand the perception that people get that he's "harsh" or "rough" or anything even close to that.


 
I wached his show this week on RFD he was working with a horse that kept leaning its head into him. I have seen him deal with this before by waving his hand toward the horses eye in a slaping motion. But this time he slaped the horse prity good on the side of the head. Now I know it was not hard enough to harm the horse or anything but it did make a prity good thumping sound. I have also seen him yank prity hard on a lead rope to get his "TWO EYES" normaly I wouldnt think it would not be enough to harm the horse but it was in one of his rope halters with the notes on the nose so im sure both instences did couse the horses some pain. Those are the only two things I have ever seen on his show that I disagreed with. 

I am at work so i have not had time to read this hole thread yet so I dont know if this has ben sugjested or not. There is a web sight like net flix but only horse training videos to rent. I have just signed up for it so I intend to get some CA videos. If you shoot me an email ill give you the link to the web sight, im not sure if i am alowed to post it here or not. My email is [email protected].


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

rtdonell said:


> I wached his show this week on RFD he was working with a horse that kept leaning its head into him. I have seen him deal with this before by waving his hand toward the horses eye in a slaping motion. But this time he slaped the horse prity good on the side of the head. Now I know it was not hard enough to harm the horse or anything but it did make a prity good thumping sound. I have also seen him yank prity hard on a lead rope to get his "TWO EYES" normaly I wouldnt think it would not be enough to harm the horse but it was in one of his rope halters with the notes on the nose so im sure both instences did couse the horses some pain. Those are the only two things I have ever seen on his show that I disagreed with.
> 
> .


Another of CA's concepts is to get what you want from the horse and then leave it alone. Rather than poking and tapping and nagging the horse, he let it run into his hand hard enough to make an impression on the horse. It also doesn't take many hard pulls on a rope before the horse starts coming around when the slack is coming out of the rope.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

My horse, Buck, still likes to slam his head into you to either rub on you or show how much he likes you...OUCH! 
If I were to just tap him gently and say "No no, Bucky boy", do you think he'd lower his head, lick his lips and think, "I'm sorry, I'll never do it again"? Buck wouldn't, although another horse I know would gladly back away if you just shouted at him . 

Hence, I think it really comes down to the horse and handler. If you are naturally more intense, you won't have to be as agressive. But, more timid handlers may need to pop their horse one or two times to get it to pay attention and take them seriously. 

And, one horse may be so sensitive that a concentrated glance at their butt gets them to move away, while another may need to be whacked with a fiberglass stick a half-dozen times to get it to take a step.

That said, just take what you like and what you don't like, leave for the birds. No one said that anyone has to do exactly what CA says to do.

Another example - my guy, Buck, was moved from his owner's house to my house yesterday for a while, and we went for a four-mile ride up out road...we got about fifty yards from my driveway, and had to stop for traffic. Instantly, when I asked him to walk on, he spun around to head home. I took my mecate rope popper (thank God I had it) and made sure that when he went the way I said, no spanking, BUT, when he wanted to go home and I hadn't said to, he got spanked. He ended up letting me walk him away from home, turning around, walking back towards home, and then walking away, without rearing like he usually does. Right thing easy, wrong thing difficult and extremely uncomfortable. That simple.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Another of CA's concepts is to get what you want from the horse and then leave it alone. Rather than poking and tapping and nagging the horse, he let it run into his hand hard enough to make an impression on the horse. It also doesn't take many hard pulls on a rope before the horse starts coming around when the slack is coming out of the rope.


exactly !!!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I also agree with this, the key is to be black and white ( no shades of gray)


----------



## 5cuetrain (Dec 11, 2009)

A couple of things;

1. Everyone should learn from everyone--If you think you know it all god bless.

2. Trainin is a system--like school. 1st grade comes before high school no?? Lots of different systems but for sure you better be pretty darn good before you decide to develop your own system.

3. Mr. Anderson has earned his place by lots of hard work, dedication and guts. Agree or not but for sure give him the respect he has earned.

4. pick a system and do it!!!!!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

RadHenry09 said:


> I also agree with this, the key is to be black and white ( no shades of gray)


Yes! Just like all animal training, you need to be consistent and clear and set the animal up to succeed! In the DVDs I have he repeatedly says to only be as heavy handed as necessary (depending on the horse!) and be clear and reward the slightest try. 

He ALWAYS starts out as light as possible to give the horse a chance to make the right decision and so that the horse will learn the smallest commands instead of forcing you to be heavy handed every time.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

5cuetrain said:


> Mr. Anderson has earned his place by lots of hard work, dedication and guts. Agree or not but for sure give him the respect he has earned.


I agree with this. It also extends to other trainers (Parreli) I may not think much of thier marketing or business ethics but as horseman most are very good at what they do. If you make a living travelling around and getting on strange horses in front of people and riding them you are a pretty good horseman at least in the colt starting/troubled horse field.


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> If you make a living travelling around and getting on strange horses in front of people and riding them you are a pretty good horseman at least in the colt starting/troubled horse field.


I agree totally. There are many people which are very much against natural trainers, but I doubt they could do those things :wink:


----------

